# why did old eng have more powerthan new one



## red1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I had an 20 yr old snowbnlower 8hp .I bought a new 8hp tech. at sears, same engine with alot less power.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

EPA is the easiest way to answer your question


----------



## red1 (Jan 1, 2008)

what does epa stand for..thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

red1 said:


> what does epa stand for..thanks


Energy Poaching Apparatus


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

newz

good one....lol


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

Red1

EPA= environmental protection agency

or 

EPA=....federal government emissions control.....lol


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

yes, the EPA, with the EPA on Engine manufacturers rear ends everything needs to run as clean (aka LEAN) as possible. now you might not notice a change in performance on a V8, but a small engine where everything is being made cheap and needs to be just as cLEAN as a car, there is a noticible power difference


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There could be many reasons that your old engine appears to have more power then your new one. First off many manufacturers do not accurately list the horsepower of their engines, also the horsepower ratings may be at a specific rpm range that your engine is not set to operate at. It's also possible that your old engine may have had more torque then your new engine does. Perhaps your new snowblower is not geared as low as your older one.

Performance can vary from engine model to engine model, but 8 hp is 8 hp no matter how old or new, EPA or not.

If your engine is accurately labeled then it should provide the specified hp. It's also possible that your old engine was mislabeled. It may be a higher horsepower with a smaller hp label, this is a common practice in this industry.


----------

